# exxex rep hunt and bbq changed



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hi guys!
i think it would be better to meet up in a pub instead of bbq,
any ideas welcome
*by the way that says essex in the title*


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

lol yeah looks like essex!! i dnt do pubs...what happened 2 the barbie lol?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

We are gettin a lot of rain lately..


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

mm 4got about the weather lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I cant forget about it..it has completely crippled me financially and well im screwed whereas a month ago i was rollin in it


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ok so its gonna have to be pub then, i reckon it will be a lot more chilled out overall


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

Im underaged:lol2:
:grin1:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

so? come along mate


----------



## poizon (Jan 7, 2007)

dont matter if your underage, long as you dont drink and are acompnied by and adult :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

will be in the chelmer inn by asda, chelmer village. 7th july. people coming are poizon (maybe), babygyalsw2 (deffo), danos (deffo)


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

puuuub yay


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeahhhh, you coming?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats boring dude, you're just scared of the weather.. have a barbie inb the rain, we did:lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

If it's pi**ing down with rain, I doubt you'll see many reps anyway  They'll all be under cover.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2: was going to say i'd come but then the words chelmer inn came out and i thought ermm il give it a miss last time i was in there it was full of chavs n stuff me no like! didnt really feel chilled might be different now who no's


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Where on earth is that?! lol

Oh and btw, anyone from Ipswich head down to the Ice Bar tonight (monday) and my mates band (Dyslexic seven) are having a reunion after splitting for 2years and theyre amazing! Ill be there!!!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

ice bar bar made of ice in england? :mf_dribble::lol2: haha i wish!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

lol no its part of Fire and Ice in ipswich (ICe bar downstairs, Fire -the club bit upstairs!)


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

pub or bbq either way ill be there (hopefully if i dont have to work!) : victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> lol no its part of Fire and Ice in ipswich (ICe bar downstairs, Fire -the club bit upstairs!)


fire upstairs? bet theres some HOT ladies up there! :mf_dribble::lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> :lol2: was going to say i'd come but then the words chelmer inn came out and i thought ermm il give it a miss last time i was in there it was full of chavs n stuff me no like! didnt really feel chilled might be different now who no's


how long ago was that? they really got strict, no chavs or nothin in there. great place now


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

around the end of last year :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

well come along and check it out


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

hmm might do when is it? cant be bothered to hunt down a date :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

7th july, dunno time yet


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

whenever its opens till wenever it closes sounds like a plan to me :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

why not


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

where abouts do you actually live? in chelmer village around asda?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

yeah, bout 2 roads away from the church


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

church? dnt remember seeing a church around there now im confused!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

its literally on the back of asda


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ill do a little google earth pic


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)




----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL i go to asda quite often aswell cant say i remember seeing a church once :grin1:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

that road just behind the church links onto my road  , so whos coming to pub then?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:whip: cant believe you thiefed my ninja man (takes url code out of sig)


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

if you can get 1/10 of the forum to go then i'll come for a drink!:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

right i need a few more people coming then


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

o rly!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

to make up the 1/10 of the forum lol


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

only a hundred or so init?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ill get 20 probably


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

your own family dosnt count! LOL!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

hmmm, well ive got bout 4 from forums ok to come if you wouldnt mind coming along


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

4 is that it well we have a bunch of boring essex dudes on here! comon its worth a laugh bring your reps to the pub and scare the drunk people whilst having fun at the same time! (the rep bit was a joke dont want to see drunk people having panic attacks haha)


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

lol yeah


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

anyone else coming along?


----------

